# Does passport no. change every time?



## eiregal (24 Jan 2007)

Does a person's passport no. change each time they renew it or does the old number get transferred onto the new passport? I'm booking flights at the moment but passport number is required to complete the booking. One of our passports needs to be renewed before we travel so I'm wondering if we need to wait for the new passport before booking the flights. Don't want to miss out on the great price.


----------



## exile (24 Jan 2007)

I'm on my second and the number changed.  Even the format of the number changed - I think it's longer now.

You could put the old number on the booking then bring both old and new passports with you when you're travelling.


----------



## redchariot (24 Jan 2007)

The same thing happened to me two years ago when I flew to LA. I entered my passport details (as required when travelling to the USA) but before I travelled, my passport was damaged and I had to get a new one. I contacted the airline and provided the new details; no problem. The details are not forwarded on to US Immigration until the day of the flight anyway


----------

